# Bath time...dun, dun, dun!



## PeaceLoveHavanese (Apr 30, 2012)

Pictures of my girl during and after bathtime. Not her favorite activity! And I'm sorry about all the threads, but I can only upload 5 pictures at a time for some reason! And I just have so many pictures of my baby girl...and frankly, everyone I know is sick of seeing them or doesn't appreciate them! So I thought I'd get it all outta my system at once & share with some folks who might! 

1.) Trying to make a break from the tub! And red solo cups are good for more than one thing, thanks Toby Keith! 
2.) Looking especially terrified after getting out of her first bath with us! She's thinking "what the heck are these people doing, Aunt Linda come take me back!"
3.) Snuggled up in a towel, yet again after her second bath with us
4.) Sound asleep in my arms after bathtime, snoring softly! 
5.) all clean, fluffy, and dry- time to just relax in Mom's lap


----------



## rlewis (Sep 20, 2011)

What a cute!! Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

That is our planned activity for this evening! Maccabee hates bath time. I'm taking my daughter and Maccabee for portraits tomorrow, so he's getting a bath whether he likes it or not -- and I know he won't like it. As my daughter says (with a smile), "Evil Mommy!"


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I love those pictures. Time for my troops too.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Aww..how cute. Nothing better then snuggle time with a fluffy hav!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

adorable!!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Adorable.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

Ohhh. She is so sweet. You can post all the pictures you want, we will never get tired od looking at them.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

what an adorable pup. Charley hates getting a bath but shh... he's getting one this week.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

I love looking at all the pics. Keep them coming, they are adorable pics


----------



## leg71 (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi -
How often do you give your Hav a bath? I have read variations from once per week to once every 6 weeks. I plan to leave mine in a puppy cut. I just want to make sure that I don't over do the baths because I know some Havs can have sensitive skin.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I give Tillie a bath every 1-2 weeks. I haven't gone longer than 2 weeks... her skin is just fine! as long as you use a mild, gentle shampoo and conditioner you are okay to bath them often. Clean hair/skin=healthy skin and hair!


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

What a doll, keep the pictures coming, we love them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm with Tammy. Kodi gets bathed usually about every week to 10 days, depending on our schedule and what he's been doing. (in the winter, if he's inside a lot, he doesn't get as dirty) He is mostly white, so he does get dirty looking faster than darker colored dogs. But the biggest issue is that the cleaner he is, the less he tends to get knots, and the less hair he loses in the grooming process.

As Tammy said, unless your dog has a health problem (in which case they will probably need frequent bathing but with medicated shampoo) a weekly bath won't hurt them at all if you use gentle products and condition well. Show dogs are often bathed as often as every 4 days and it doesn't hurt their coats. Many people wash their hair daily, and it doesn't hurt us, either!


----------



## angiern2004 (Apr 24, 2011)

Usually every 1-2 weeks. The key word is usually.  There are times where more are required. For instance, Trooper got a bath on Friday in preparation to meet Aunt Tammy and her girl Tillie. After the playdate Trooper and I went to an outdoor event where the dirt is fairly clayish and ORANGE. Since he made friends with another black fluffy dog there, he ran thru the dirt several times. He was orange after that. Needless to say he got another bath the morning after we returned home, and I'm pretty sure it took 1/4 bottle of shampoo to get him decently white again. 

Baths aren't his favorite either, but it's a must do, so he's learning to deal. There are times where he is an ANGEL in the tub. I think those times he KNOWS he's a dirty mess. 

I'm just jealous that Tillie stands still for Tammy to comb her out. Combing Trooper is like wrestling with a wild boar!!! hehe. We manage with a bully stick distraction, though. lol.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, glad Trooper got to have fun in the "clay" dirt!! We aren't very outdoorsy so thankfully Tillie has yet to get orange! 

btw, I can NOT get pics to load to the forum for some reason!???


----------



## mariestephanie (Apr 5, 2012)

ADORABLE !!!


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

That puppy is just the sweetest little thing! Love pictures and then more pictures...you do it well.


----------



## PeaceLoveHavanese (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi everyone! Sorry I've been gone for a while, life gets a little crazy  I bathe Brees about once a month, sometimes more often if she gets into something (she's a sneaky little girl!) I use Oster Animal Care Oatmeal Naturals DermaSilk shampoo & and their Oatmeal Naturals Dermasilk conditioner. I try and only bathe Brees once a month because she seems to have a little bit more sensitive skin. But her sisters, her aunts, uncles, cousins, brothers, mom & dad- they all get bathed 2-3 times a month, no problem. She just seems to be the odd ball of the group, you should just keep an eye on your Hav's skin and you'll have no trouble determining if he/she's skin is too sensitive for frequent bathes. In between bathes I use Perfect Choice Clear Coat detangling spray and a dematting brush to keep her coat mat free and pretty  And thank you all for the lovely compliments on my baby girl!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

Don't they look so pitiful when they area ll wet? Benny hates the bath, so I make is very quick. Speaking of which, he could use a bath today.


----------

